# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #239 (09/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. Juli 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

der Juli ist fast vorüber und wir begeben uns in den sommerlichen August, natürlich nicht ohne den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen *PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2020*. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist immer noch nicht überstanden (ja, wirklich: Noch nicht überstanden).

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 05. August 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das der 31. August 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (Vergesset nicht die Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Rolk (2. August 2020)

Gutes Heft. Beim ersten überfliegen des Kühlungsartikel haben sich aber direkt ein paar Fragen ergeben.

Bei der Gehäusekühlungsvariante mit einem Deckellüfter, wurde dieser dann Heckseitig montiert?

Kann es sein das nirgends erwähnt wird mit welchen Lüftern und Drehzahlen getestet wurde?

Ihr habt den falschen Arctic Lüfter abgebildet. 

Zum Freezer 34: Arctic wirbt damit das die Beschichtung bei den schwarz/weißen Varianten die Kühlleistung erhöht. Habt Ihr zufällig mal getestet, ob das mehr als ein Werbegag ist?


----------



## kmf (3. August 2020)

Hab das Heft seit Samstag. Was soll ich sagen...?  Danke und 

Sind etliche sehr schöne u. ausführliche Themen drin.  War bestimmt eine Heidenarbeit für die beteiligten Redakteure. Ich beneide keinen. 
Besonders war ich angetan von dem ausführlichen Pumpentest. Schade fand ich allerdings, dass bei der Aquastream Ultra nicht der anclipbare Ausgleichsbehälter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hinzugezogen wurde. 
Bei uns sind diese Kombis 2x XT-Pumpe, die gelbe, 1x Ultra-Pumpe, die rote, im Einsatz. Mit angepasster Drehzahl. Warum? Die Geräuschcharakteristik ist für meine Frau, sowie Tochter angenehmer, weil die hochfrequente Komponente fehlt. Ich habs damals bei der DDC ned rausgehört, aber die beiden haben sich direkt beschwert. Deswegen ist Laing bei uns rausgeflogen.

Dass die Preisentwicklung bei der 2080Ti (siehe Seite 105) so drastisch ausgefallen ist, hätt ich nicht für möglich gehalten.  Müsst ich mir ja direkt 5 kaufen und verhökern ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. August 2020)

Unfassbar. Das ist die erste Abstimmung über ein print-Feedback, bei der ich ALLE Kästchen anhaken konnte. 
Jetzt ohne Quatsch dass nicht ein Thema dabei ist wo ich mir so "meh..." denke gabs noch nie. Super Themenwahl!

Auch gute Videos von Willi dabei, du machst das mittlerweile wirklich gut (und Outtakes machen sympathisch, ehrlich. Das nach den XT-CPUs bespis...bleistifts...beiplies...beispielweisle... ALTER!! )


Makel am Rande: Bitte schreibt doch nicht "8 PCGH-Videos" aufs Cover wenns nur 3 sind (und 5 Podcasts) - den Bait habt ihr wirklich nicht nötig.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. August 2020)

Mir gefällt die Ausgabe (wie immer) sehr gut 

Ist schon bekannt, ab wann das neue Bookazine (vor)bestellt werden kann?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2020)

Moin!

Welches Bookazine? Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir an einem arbeiten. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. August 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Zum Freezer 34: Arctic wirbt damit das die Beschichtung bei den schwarz/weißen Varianten die Kühlleistung erhöht. Habt Ihr zufällig mal getestet, ob das mehr als ein Werbegag ist?



Das haben wir bei Arctic bislang noch nicht gemacht. Eine andere Kühlleistung dürfte sich bei den Esport-Varianten des Freezer34 aber allein durch die veränderte Belüftung ergeben. Allgemein konnten wir bislang kein signifikantes besseres Abschneiden schwarzer Kühler beobachten. Theoretisch-Physikalischen Aussagen zum Abstrahlverhalten schwarzer Oberflächen steht hier ganz klar die primäre Wärmeübertragung via Konvektion gegenüber, die durch zusätzliche Schichten sogar behindert werden kann.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. August 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Welches Bookazine? Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir an einem arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Moin 
Da in den letzten Jahren immer in diesem Zeitraum eins erschienen ist, habe ich dementsprechend auf einen Release von einem Neuen gehofft 
MfG
H3rr7w3rg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. August 2020)

H3rr7w3rg schrieb:


> Moin
> Da in den letzten Jahren immer in diesem Zeitraum eins erschienen ist, habe ich dementsprechend auf einen Release von einem Neuen gehofft
> MfG
> H3rr7w3rg



Dieses Jahr machen wir mal kein Bookazine. Ich hoffe, das ist nicht sooo schlimm. Aber der Aufwand ist einfach unfassbar.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. August 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr machen wir mal kein Bookazine. Ich hoffe, das ist nicht sooo schlimm. Aber der Aufwand ist einfach unfassbar.



Keine Sorge ist nicht Schlimm - ggf. sollte ich mir die Artikel in der aktuellen Ausgabe etwas einteilen (bin fast durch) 
Die ehrliche Antwort weiß ich zu schätzen


----------



## bthight (5. August 2020)

Also die jetzige Ausgabe hat wirklich im Gehirn einige graue Zellen wieder frisch gemacht. Insbesondere das gesamte Infrastruktur Kapitel. Man könnte PCGH schon als Fachzeitschrift sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2020)

War echt eine klasse Ausgabe!  

Aber diese Rubrik


> _Info: Was ist eigentlich mit OCZ?_


ist ja wohl der Hammer. Bitte mehr davon!!!

Die Umstellung auf eine AMD-CPU für das Testsystem wird sicher für Diskussionen sorgen.


----------



## _LS_ (5. August 2020)

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Ausgabe.
Abgesehen von den großen, aufwendigen Tests, gefallen mir auch immer die Einblicke in die Technik von PCs (diesmal der Aufbau von analogen Schaltungen in ICs).

Nur bei den Projekt PCs wird eine Intel CPU mit einem B450 Mainboard verbunden und die Preisentwicklung von 2080ti und RX 5700XT sind vertauscht (wobei eine 2080ti für 360€ auch nicht schlecht wäre).
Will mich aber eigentlich gar nicht beschweren, der Rest macht solche Fehler mehr als wett.


----------



## rolli (5. August 2020)

Hi, ich habe wenig auszusetzen an dieser Ausgabe.
Aber immer wieder taucht dieser unsägliche "Kamin-Effekt" in dem Kühlungs-Artikel auf. Man sollte besser von Konvektion sprechen.
Wenn man ein kleines Lagerfeuer im Gehäuse anzündet, könnte es vielleicht so heiß werden, dass man wirklich einen Kamineffekt hat. Aber das wäre wohl eher was für "PCGH in Gefahr" (die Älteren werden sich erinnern an dieses Format). 

Ansonsten: Weiter so!


----------



## Pokerclock (6. August 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> War echt eine klasse Ausgabe!
> 
> Aber diese Rubrik
> 
> ist ja wohl der Hammer. Bitte mehr davon!!!



Dito. Musste irgendwie direkt an edelgrafikkarten denken...

Gibt so viele Hardware- und Softwaregrößen, die gekommen und ebenso schnell gegangen sind.


----------



## Duke711 (7. August 2020)

rolli schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe wenig auszusetzen an dieser Ausgabe.
> Aber immer wieder taucht dieser unsägliche "Kamin-Effekt" in dem Kühlungs-Artikel auf. Man sollte besser von Konvektion sprechen.
> Wenn man ein kleines Lagerfeuer im Gehäuse anzündet, könnte es vielleicht so heiß werden, dass man wirklich einen Kamineffekt hat. Aber das wäre wohl eher was für "PCGH in Gefahr" (die Älteren werden sich erinnern an dieses Format).
> 
> Ansonsten: Weiter so!



Viele Leute verwechseln einfach dass dieser "Kamineffekt" angeblich einen linearen Verlauf hätte und ziehen dann das Lagerfeuer oder andere große Temperaturdifferenzen heran. Dabei ist das eine Grenzwertfunktion, siehe Grafik, und schon bei geringen Temperaturdifferenzen sind die Auswirkungen nicht bedeuten geringer als bei großen. In der Grafik ist zwar der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient abgebildet, dieser ist aber annährend proportional mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und somit Auftriebskraft. Fördert nun ein Lüfter gegen dieser natürlichen Konvektionsrichtung wird durch die Auftriebskraft der Lüfter in seiner Förderleistung gebremst. Das hängt natürlich von der Länge der Wegstrecke und davon ab wie dicht das Gehäuse ist.
In der Industrie wird man übrigens nie Lüfter auf Wärmeübertragern finden, die gegen der Auftriebskraft fördern. Bei horizontal aufgestellten Wärmeübertragern, fördern die Lüfter immer in Konvektionsrichtung.


----------



## McZonk (8. August 2020)

Schöne Ausgabe - auch ich habe alle Kästchen angehakt  Unbedingt mehr braucht es von der "Was ist eigentlich mit..."-Rubrik.

Zum Test von den neuen AMD XT-CPUs habe ich eine Rückfrage: Die Benotung des 3900XT habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.

Trotz tendenziell niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme kassiert er gegenüber dem 3900X-ohne-T eine schlechtere Eigenschaftsnote (2,20 vs 2,19)? Gleiches Verhalten dann bei der Leistung: Trotz besserem Spieleindex (88,4 > 87,6%) gibts ne deutlich schlechtere Leistungsnote (1,39 vs. 1,35). Am Ende steht dann aber eine leicht bessere Note für den 3900XT - steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch, oder hat es da was verzwirbelt?


----------



## Hero3 (9. August 2020)

Man, man, man, dass ist doch mal ne Ausgabe! 

Alleine der Test der WaKü-Pumpen! Klasse. 

Aber dann auch noch ...
- Kommende HW
- DDR5
- Test der XT-CPUs
- Analoge Fertigung

Toll!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. August 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Trotz tendenziell niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme kassiert er gegenüber dem 3900X-ohne-T eine schlechtere Eigenschaftsnote (2,20 vs 2,19)? Gleiches Verhalten dann bei der Leistung: Trotz besserem Spieleindex (88,4 > 87,6%) gibts ne deutlich schlechtere Leistungsnote (1,39 vs. 1,35). Am Ende steht dann aber eine leicht bessere Note für den 3900XT - steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch, oder hat es da was verzwirbelt?



Das rührt daher, weil alle Werte für diese Ausgabe mit HAGS erstellt worden. Das sorgte im Nachhinein allerdings für größere Schwankungen der Framerate, als wir es Anfangs für möglich hielten. Es war dann nötig, den vollständigen Index nochmals ohne HAGS zu erstellen. Im richtigen Index ist der 3900XT 0,07 Prozent über dem 3900X. Die Eigenschaftsnote hingegen ist korrekt, da der 3900XT gegenüber dem 3900X eine um 0,2 Prozent niedrigere Spiele-Effizienz aufweist &#8211; oder mit anderen Worten rund ein Watt mehr im Schnitt benötigt als der 3900X. 

Die Werte haben dennoch Gültigkeit. Es sei allerdings gesagt, dass es danach noch Feinjustierungen am neuen CPU-Index gab. Die kommende Ausgabe wird sich auf 20 Seiten damit beschäftigen. Ihr dürft gespannt sein.


----------



## big-maec (10. August 2020)

_Geschichte zu: Was ist eigentlich mit OCZ?

Hallo,
ich habe noch eine SSD OCZ Vertex mit 240GB in meine Besitz mit einer Geschichte. Die SSD lief am Anfang ohne Probleme und schnell war Sie auch noch. 
Irgendwann fing die SSD an zu zicken. Hatte Teilweise zwischendurch auch kleinere Datenverluste. Habe mich aber weiter nicht drum gekümmert. Nach einiger Zeit wurde es mir zu unsicher und hatte auch die Faxen dicke von diversen Datenproblemen. Habe Sie erstmal gegen eine andere SSD getauscht. 
Danach lag die OCZ SSD für längere Zeit in der Schublade. Hatte Sie zwischendurch nur noch sehr selten benutzt als Mobilen Speicher. 
In diesem Jahr 2020 hatte ich sie wieder in ein Rechner eingebaut weil dort eine 64GB SSD werkelte. Hatte es für eine gute Idee gehalten.
Die OCZ Vertex lief genau einen Monat danach ging nix mehr im Rechner. Der Rechner war wie Tot. 

Die SSD hatte ein Kurzschluss in der Spannungsversorgung verursacht. Die Daten waren erstmal weg. Toll wieder eine andere SSD eingebaut und Windows 10 neu installiert. 

Wollte die OCZ Vertex SSD eigentlich sofort in den Müll werfen aber als neugieriger Taschenlampenelektriker habe ich mir die Innereien der SSD mal angeschaut. Wass soll ich sagen mit ein wenig Spannung und Handauflegen habe ich den Übeltäter schnell ausfindig gemacht. 

Auf der Platine wurde ein KerKo sehr heiß, ein Indiez das der nicht mehr seine eigentliche Funktion ausübt sondern als sehr niederohmiger Widerstand sehr viel Energie aufnimmt und als Hitze wieder abgiebt. 
Also erstmal runter mit dem Teil und nach der schnellen Reparatur, siehe da beim wieder anschliessen an den PC funktioniert die SSD wieder und alle Daten sind auch noch drauf. 

Bis Heute funktioniert die OCZ Vertex und hat einen Ehrenplatz in einem externen USB Gehäuse gefunden was ich immer wieder benutze. 
Was lernen wir daraus: Wen kein Qualm mehr im Bauteil ist, ist es defekt.

So das ist meine Geschichte zu eine OCZ Vertex SSD. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja auf den beiden Bildern die leere Stelle des defekten Kondensators C172 suchen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ansonsten war das Heft Klasse. Habe einige an Infos mitgenommen.
_


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (11. August 2020)

Nachdem ich die Zeitschrift komplett gelesen habe ein kurzes Update:
Bereits beim Blättern sind mir die farblichen Abstufungen in dem (epischen) Wakü-Artikel positiv aufgefallen. Während des Lesens konnten diese die Zuordnung der einzelnen Ergebnisse weiter vereinfachen  daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn diese Darstellungsweise für künftigeKühlungsartikel übernommen wird.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. September 2020)

Ich habe gerade den Kommentar von Raffael Vötter in der Grafikkarten-Rubrik gelesen, in denen er manche Leaks zu den RTX 3000ern kritisiert:


> ... Da wäre das eine mögliche Szenario mit der stagnierenden Speicherkapazität. Das KANN nicht sein. Nicht einmal Nvidia, welche bekannt für RAM-Knausereien sind, wird diesen Fehler begehen.


Nach der Vorstellung der neuen RTX-Generation kann ich dazu nur sagen: So kann man sich irren. War da vielleicht der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens? Oder bezog sich der Kommentar auf die High-End-Klasse, also die RTX 3090?

Die RTX 3080, die ja ausdrücklich als Nachfolger der RTX 2080ti vermarktet wird und mit vielen beeindruckenden technischen Daten aufwartet, stagniert gegenüber einer, sagen wir mal, GTX 1080ti, in Sachen RAM nicht, sie ist ein RÜCKSCHRITT!  Aber vielleicht fangen ein paar der neuen technischen Tricks und die höhere Bandbreite das ein wenig auf, man wird sehen.

Es bleibt also bei der bekannten RAM-Knauserei, auch wenn es naheliegend ist, dass Nvidia eine RTX 3080 mit 20 GB in der Hinterhand behalten könnte. Was allerdings die dann kosten würde, steht in den Sternen. Zwischen den RTX 3080 und 3090 klafft ja eine riesige Preislücke.


----------

